# Solved: Windows Firewall and Defender missing files



## nana911 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello 

After being a victim of a virus that shut down kaspersky and windows firewall I started to have this problem. The Virus is gone now after using Malwarebytes and Ad-Aware and installing the last version of kaspersky internet security 2012.

My problem now whenever I need to start windows firewall of Defender I get this message










and after going to services and trying to start the service I get this massege (For both)










I already did sfc /SCANNOW and it says nothing found.

Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit.

Thanks.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate , Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 3063 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 300000 MB, Free - 35147 MB; D: Total - 176926 MB, Free - 76360 MB; E: Total - 953866 MB, Free - 103412 MB; G: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 1444754 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., SABERTOOTH X58, Rev 1.xx, 106572690000986
Antivirus: Lavasoft Ad-Watch Live! Anti-Virus, Disabled


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you tried System Restore? What system files were deleted during the virus removal?

Microsoft Security Essentials would be a better choice than Defender. But only one anti-virus should be used or your protection could be reduced. It disables Defender when installed.


----------



## nana911 (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried system restore but it didn't help and I am sure that the firewall was working on the date I restored to.

I cant remember the system files that have been removed  but what I remember is that rundll32.exe was affected,

I installed kaspersky internet security 2012 which replaced them but I want to make sure everything works fine


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Try this fix for the firewall. http://www.thewindowsclub.com/fix-w...e-some-of-your-settings-error-code-0x8007042c

If that fails then you could use System Restore as Elvandil has suggested but you must be quite sure you go back to a date before the infection was present or you will re-infect the system. Your other option is to use the Repair/Upgrade facility from the Windows 7 disc. This will reinstall Windows and leave all your software and files intact.

You would benefit from using a third party firewall like Zone Alarm or Online Armour, they both do free versions. Kaspersky is a good anti virus but again, as Elvandil has pointed out you should disable Defender when using any other anti virus.

You should also install a good anti spyware program like SuperAntiSpyware, they also do a free version.

If you had been relying on Windows Defender and Firewall without any other protection that is most probably why you got infected as neither of these programs offer a very high level of protection.


----------



## nana911 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for helping


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Your welcome, any more problems please ask.


----------

